# Overlyzer.com - Live Trend algorithm for live soccer (football) games



## Dannyo (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello everybody,

I'm Danny and I want you to see my new website Overlyzer, the over/under analyzer for live soccer games from 800+ leagues and competitions in 160+ countries!

What we do/did is to create an algorithm that shows how a game is running. Which team builds up more pressure? Which team is better? Is the game played defensive or offensive. It's quite easy to understand, just check our live area und you'll see an example on how it looks like. The blue line stands for the pressure of the home team, the red line for the pressure of the away team. You may also check our YouTube channel @overlyzer to find loads of tutorials on how it works.

You'll find our new app in the Google Play Store within the next days. Android app is in the making but will be also ready very soon.

Well then, minimize your risk and be your own professional tipster - good luck!


----------

